# Books about driving?



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

Try finding "Essential Guide to Carriage Driving" by Guffery/Winkel.

Meredith, the mule lady, (sorry I can't think of her last name) was doing shows in RFD-TV. She's good and the visuals help alot.


----------



## Rowzy (Mar 1, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## Remudamom (Feb 25, 2011)

*Here's another good training book*

Amazon.com: Breaking a Horse to Harness: A Step-by-Step Guide (9780851318233): Sallie Walrond: Books

This book shows a really great way to train your horse to pull a tire, with a safety release in case things get out of hand.


----------



## buggystuff (Mar 16, 2011)

*Driving books*



Rowzy said:


> I have had a few people tell me my mare might make a nice little cart horse, but I don't know anything about driving. If I was to actually get my mare trained for driving I would put her in training (or at least have a trainer helping out) but that is a big IF.
> 
> Anyways, I wanted to read up a little bit about driving, training, and everything involved in it. Are there any really good books that you would suggest? I guess I am just curious about driving and want to learn more about it .


Agree with Essential Guide to Carriage Driving Robyn Cuffey and Jaye Allison Winkel.

A book that was recommended by many clinics is Carriage Driving by Bean and Blanchard.
If you are interested in work horses, the Work Horse Handbook and Training Teams books are excellent, lots of photos!
If you order from www.buggystuff.com put the word buggystuff in the discount section for a 10% discount
They have DVD's also, Teach Your Horse to Drive by Mary Ruth Marks is very good


----------



## PerchiesKisses (Dec 6, 2010)

Training Workhorses Training Teamsters is a great book that talks about both the training of the horse and - more importantly - the training of the driver.

Amazon.com: Training Workhorses / Training Teamsters (9781885210005): Lynn R. Miller, Kristi Gilman-Miller: Books


----------



## Mett Steve (May 26, 2011)

Bundle of thanks for this information on books .Its a benefit for new riders like me.Thanks again.


----------



## sharick (Feb 3, 2011)

Also think "The Essential Guide to Carriage Driving" by Robyn Cuffey and Jaye Winkel a good beginner book.


----------

